

Show HN: Slap – a command line client for Github Gists - crowell
http://showterm.io/12ae7fe3c4811e9c1d889

======
hoov
What are the differences between this and the more common client [1]? This
seems to support a subset of the functionality.

[1] [https://github.com/defunkt/gist](https://github.com/defunkt/gist)

~~~
fayimora
I was going to ask the same. I usually just pipe my content to the gist
command/tool.

------
natch
Is there a way to specify which account the gist should go to? Many people
have more than one github account (personal, client1, client2, etc.).

~~~
crowell
currently, no. that would be a simple addition though.

------
natch
Why don't you show the full help message when the command is run without
options?

~~~
crowell
good idea, I will add that as an update

------
crowell
bitbucket project page can be found here

[https://bitbucket.org/crowell/slaprb](https://bitbucket.org/crowell/slaprb)

can be installed with "gem install slap"

~~~
samirahmed
woah looks cool,

any reason you choose bitbucket over github? just curious...

~~~
crowell
I originally started the project on bitbucket, and never ended up moving it to
github. I should probably do that, seeing as it is targeted to a github
project.

